# Guided Predator hunts



## misslebait (Nov 24, 2008)

Went out with Tom Austin and predatorstrikeforce.com for an afternoon of hunting dogs with a good friend of mine that has never killed a dog. Ended up on a private ranch up north, made a stand, nothing. Moved about a mile, into a big basin, started calling Tom spots 2 coming in from over a mile away, pretty soon they are joined by a 3rd and 4th, we keep calling and from the other side I see another dog coming in This makes 5 dogs on 1 stand, they get within 300yrds and DISAPPEAR! I mean like POOF gone! we sit for another 15min nothing. Change stand call in one can't get a shot thru the brush. Guys if you want a guy to take you out give you some pointers, put you on dogs, Tom is the guy.... I will be going again... you can contact him thru his website. predatorstrikeforce.com


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That sounds like it was a lot of fun!


----------

